# May Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The May meeting will be at Rob's house in (Sharonville) on the 24th at 2pm. Rob will be giving a talk on emmersed plants "Emersed Plant Growth - Another Perspective of Your Plants", and will be unveiling his emmersed setups that he spoke about in this thread. It should be something out of the ordinary for most of us since we mainly concentrate on growing plants submersed.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I might actually be able to make this meeting!

BTW.. anyone needing to reach me, contact me here at this site. I've given up on our other web location. Too much of a headache remembering the pwd.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Jeff, it would be good to see you at a meeting again. Quite honestly, it would be good to see everybody again, because over the past year it's only been the same couple of people. 

All, I didn't realize that the 24th was Memorial Day weekend. I'd like to take a quick vote to see if there is more interest in the 24th or 31st. I'm game for either, but I think this is a pretty cool topic and I'd like to share it with as many people as possible. I sank my own time, energy, and money, over the course of 3 months, into creating this meeting topic, so you'd be missing out by not attending.

Just reply here to vote, SWOAPE'ies.

Thanks.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

WHO is Jeff? :rofl:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Either day works for me but since you asked, I say we stick with the 24th


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I vote 24th. I'll be there if we can stay with that day.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The 24th it is then. You are being warned that immediately after the meeting people will start showing up for the kegger, BBQ, & cornhole party....


----------

